# the most alien looking plants and flowers



## fon (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a thing for really weird looking plants or flowers. So far the two weirdest are (if u ask me) the incense passion flower







and the Bat Flower







What else is there? Post the funkiest flowers!  (p.s. i have two huge passion vines in my 125 gal tank. they r really fun!) these are not my pictures. i took them from google images to show waht i was talking about


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

Nepenthes hamata

























Nepenthes lowii

























Nepenthes edwardsiana


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I didn't see any flowers rattler_mt?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

What do Nepenthese flowers look like anyway?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

The inflorescence I have seen on Nepenthes shoots straight up and has lots of small flowers on it. The thread did mention weirdest plants and flowers, not just flowers.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

as Harry said the title said plants AND flowers............also hes right, nepenthes flowers are nothing special, lots of smallish flowers, usually some shade of green or brown


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Judging by the last comment of the thread starters first post, "Post the funkiest flowers" AND the fact that both the pictures he posted are flowers, I assumed that he wanted to see flowers. Woops.

Nepes aren't weird anyways. Get some really weird ones up there! :lol:


----------



## phrakt (Jan 5, 2007)

_Coryanthes speciosa_ (and for that matter, all _Coryanthes):










I have a flask of these ready to be transfered soon, can't wait to see them grow!! The image was grabbed from Google, it's not any of my plants._


----------



## CanadianAmphibian (Jul 27, 2006)

Those are beautiful flowers guys.


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

this is the coolest thread ever!
keep them coming!!!!!!
gorgeous and weird!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

These are too cool.
Here is my Mini White Bat plant.


----------



## fon (Mar 5, 2007)

ok so i looked thru all 41 pages of the "tis the season what have u got blooming" thread and this thing really blew my socks off. so here is Khamul1of9's night blooming cereus. i also did a google search on it and found this out: which is just so cool!







One of the strangest plants of the desert, the Night-bloomiing Cereus is a member of the Cactus Family that resembles nothing more than a dead bush most of the year. It is rarely seen in the wild because of its inconspicuousness. But for one midsummer's night each year, its exqusitely scented flower opens as night falls, then closes forever with the first rays of the morning sun.

weird huh?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh yea!! I knew that pic looked familiar. Mine's a bit different though. It likes to bloom at the end of the summer and has no fragrance. Maybe if I were a bat it would have smelled to me???
Also, the flower didn't make it to the next morning. It promptly died at around 3 ish AM. There were actually two, and I saved one by preserving it in liquid:


----------



## CanadianAmphibian (Jul 27, 2006)

Fon, that' s a beautiful white flower.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

well if a Cereus makes it so do "The Evil Bunny Rabbits"

Utricularia sandersonii "blue"









Utricularia sandersonii "Typical" & "Blue"


----------



## fishmommy (Dec 23, 2006)

OMG! Evil bunny rabbits! I see it!
that's hilarious


----------



## fon (Mar 5, 2007)

speaking of passion flowers, this is mine in my viv. It was blooming right next to my waterfall so i couldn't wait and find a good camera, so i just used a camera phone. don't worry my viv is 125gal so my vine wont outgrow it for a long time. by the way i dont like how the waterfall is coming down in one streeam, i was hoping to have it slowly trickle in many tiny streams, so ill have to work on that does anyone know how i can do that and still have it look good? and without taking it apart.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

OMG!! YOu got that to grow in a viv?? I hope you post that in Tis the Season thread!!!
As for the waterfall, try to divert the water with stones or something?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

rattler_mt said:


> well if a Cereus makes it so do "The Evil Bunny Rabbits"
> 
> Utricularia sandersonii "blue"


Two words... 

BAD ASS.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Asarums have very interesting flowers. This is a large growing species from China I believe. 
_Asarum delavayi_


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

This is a Dutchman's Pipe flower (Aristolochia sp.) that I photographed at Sunken Garden's in St. Petersburg, Florida.










These flowers are quite large.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Antone, I have that growing in my greenhouse and I can say those are some wild flowers, It is also a rampant grower and developes a very unusual corky stem which get's very large at the base. Cool plant.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Way cool plants!!!!


----------



## PDFrogger (Aug 23, 2005)

This is the normal flower of S. leucophylla (a pitcher plant)








This is S. leucophylla 'Tarnok'. It is double pettled.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow!! It looks tottally fake!


----------

